# Rogers to offer mobile hotspot feature in iOS 4.3 under current policy



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

*Rogers to offer mobile hotspot feature in iOS 4.3 under current tethering policy*

Contained in the comments of their iPad 2 pricing. I'm shocked and so pleased with Rogers for once!

Rogers to offer plans for iPad 2 | Rogers RedBoard

Thought it deserved it's own thread given the questions on it and anticipation. Feel free to delete as I did post it in the 4.3 thread.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I just read the same thing. I feared that personal hotspot would be an added cost from Rogers. I am really pleased that it is a no extra charge feature for those of us with data plans 1G or greater. :clap:


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Benito said:


> I just read the same thing. I feared that personal hotspot would be an added cost from Rogers. I am really pleased that it is a no extra charge feature for those of us with data plans 1G or greater. :clap:


Wow... good job Rogers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm surprised as well .. but remember what happened when they said they were going to start charging for tethering? They backtracked pretty quickly on that one. They have competition in Canada now so they have to watch they don't lose customers.

I'm very happy about this. I cancelled the data plan on my iPad as I wasn't using it enough (actually Rogers screwed it up and I never fixed it -- but either way I stopped paying for and getting it). I have lots of data available on my iPhone and am happy to share with my iPad ... since Rogers stopped the iPad data sharing a while back this is a welcome opportunity to get data to my iPad while on the go without having to pay more money!


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

Eatin' my shorts right now.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Only one word for this:










There really is no need to pay an extra $130 for a 3G model now, unless you don't own an iPhone or an Android (that already supports hotspot features).


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

fyrefly said:


> Only one word for this:
> 
> 
> There really is no need to pay an extra $130 for a 3G model now, unless you don't own an iPhone or an Android (that already supports hotspot features).


Or unless you really need the GPS features on your iPad :/


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

this is pretty much as I expected it to be, but I am VERY happy about this!


----------



## Mckitrick (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow!
Rogers doing something that DOESN'T **** everyone off?! Have they completely changed their executive leadership? 
I'm finding it hard to compute actually... To quote Fyrefly - AWESOME!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mguertin said:


> Or unless you really need the GPS features on your iPad :/


I have a Wifi-Only iPad 1, and the Maps App locates me just fine. Maybe not as 100% precise as the actual GPS chip, but I had an Original iPhone and I didn't mind the cell/wifi triangulation "Fake GPS" in that model either.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

^ You wouldn't be able to use something like navigon without a 3g connection though.

Not even sure if navigon would work with without an actual gps chip inside. Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

fyrefly said:


> I have a Wifi-Only iPad 1, and the Maps App locates me just fine. Maybe not as 100% precise as the actual GPS chip, but I had an Original iPhone and I didn't mind the cell/wifi triangulation "Fake GPS" in that model either.


It depends what you want to do. If you're connected to Wifi and are just looking to get placed on a map you're probably ok, but if you're not connected to wifi and doing something where you need reasonable accuracy -- like driving or hiking -- fuggedaboudit.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

mguertin said:


> It depends what you want to do. If you're connected to Wifi and are just looking to get placed on a map you're probably ok, but if you're not connected to wifi and doing something where you need reasonable accuracy -- like driving or hiking -- fuggedaboudit.


Interesting. Do people really use their iPads for in-Car GPS solutions? Isn't that extremely cumbersome?

I also wonder - if your iPad is tethered to your iPhone (which has an actual GPS chip inside) would the iPad not benefit from the iPhone's GPS capabilities to locate itself? I guess the GPS chip isn't talking to the iPad, just the 3G/WIfi combo. 

But then again, if you have your iPhone tethered to your iPad, you have a GPS capable device with you already (the iPhone) if you need a more accurate reading.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2011)

I've used it for in car stuff a few times, it's actually pretty awesome depending on what you are doing. Much nicer on the big screen as opposed to the small iPhone screen  Whenever I am on a trip and using a rental car I tend to use my iPad (in canada at least) instead of bringing a separate GPS or using my iPhone. It's really nice to be able to see things on the larger screen, especially if you're in an unfamiliar area or the directions are complex -- small screen GPSes aren't very good for when you have to do multiple turns quickly ... I tend to end up missing them because you can't see far enough ahead of your route to know that you'll need to get over 3 lanes in < 1 block to turn again!

Re tethering a couple of things ... you can't directly tether an iPad to an iPhone (via a cable) and if you could it wouldn't transmit any GPS info along anyway, that's a whole different beast. The current tethering on the iPhone only gives you internet access (and it's not implemented very well at that!)

Also, even with the Wifi triangulated GPS stuff you need to be on a Wifi connection that Google knows about AFAIK -- meaning that even if you're connected to your iPhone via MyWi or the new personal hotspot, it probably still wouldn't be able to pinpoint you on a map.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

This is a very pleasant surprise coming from Rogers! I am very glad that I've kept my 6GB iPhone data plan...

I wonder if tethering would also be away around some of the "WiFi only" features of the iPad. For example, FaceTime is supposedly WiFi-only -- would it work on an iPad connected via WiFi to a tethering iPhone?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Tulse said:


> This is a very pleasant surprise coming from Rogers! I am very glad that I've kept my 6GB iPhone data plan...
> 
> I wonder if tethering would also be away around some of the "WiFi only" features of the iPad. For example, FaceTime is supposedly WiFi-only -- would it work on an iPad connected via WiFi to a tethering iPhone?


It should. As far as the iPad is concern it's on a wifi connection regardless where it comes from. I have to use Rogers hub at home which relies oh the 3G network but my phone treats it as regular wifi. 

Also why I'm so happy with this. Hub plans are ridiculously bad for data and my only other option is satellite. iPad was never an option gven the overages I'd always run. Now that I can use my phone through 4.3 I'm finally going to get my iPad. I know I could have jailbroken and used miwi but wasn't worth it for one feature.


----------



## jwootton (Dec 4, 2009)

I use Navigon with the 3G ipad, but I do not currently have a data plan. I started with one, but found that I was rarely without a wifi connection and thus the monthly fee, however small didn't seem worth it. I use the iPad in the Car as my GPS and it works great. Don't think it would work without having the 3G version though, so right now I'm chalking the extra $130 I paid as the cost of a GPS.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

mguertin said:


> Also, even with the Wifi triangulated GPS stuff you need to be on a Wifi connection that Google knows about AFAIK -- meaning that even if you're connected to your iPhone via MyWi or the new personal hotspot, it probably still wouldn't be able to pinpoint you on a map.



I tried this, and works awesome on a trip to Quebec City

with 4.3 turn on Personal Hotspot.. connect my Ipad WiFi/3G model - has 3G SIM installed but NOT activated.. this means its getting data over iPhone 4 WiFi and still able to triangulate the A-GPS via the Cell radio to give me an accurate Google maps display etc. Data is coming from the iPhone.


----------



## kyoru (Jan 15, 2009)

So does this mean that Fido is gonna give this out for free?! Hope so.


----------



## Niagaramark (Jul 20, 2007)

I picked up a Virgin Mobile hotspot over the holidays while on Vacation in FL. It was a great addition to our group while we were out and about in the US. With 5 iPhones, 2 Touches, an iPad and MacBook, we used the hotspot quite heavily - especially on the long drive home from FL. I would definitely consider upgrading my iPhone 3GS to the iPhone 5 later this year. It would help me get more value out of my 6GB plan.
Good job Rogers - now just don't cancel my 6GB plan anytime soon!


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

kyoru said:


> So does this mean that Fido is gonna give this out for free?! Hope so.


Yep. Rogers said it's Rogers/Fido inclusive.


----------



## polywog (Aug 9, 2007)

fyrefly said:


> Only one word for this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you don't own an iPhone *4*


----------



## cleung (Dec 7, 2010)

this isn't really much different then Roger's offering free tethering currently, but glad to see it for sure.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

cleung said:


> this isn't really much different then Roger's offering free tethering currently, but glad to see it for sure.


It's quite different actually. We weren't able to tether to our iPads before (without jailbreaking). Before you could only tether to laptops.


----------



## cleung (Dec 7, 2010)

Rounder said:


> It's quite different actually. We weren't able to tether to our iPads before (without jailbreaking). Before you could only tether to laptops.


right, but the idea of them offering tethering for free to laptops isn't much different than them offering hotspot to ipad free. In both ways they are allowing another devices to use the same data plan for free.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

cleung said:


> right, but the idea of them offering tethering for free to laptops isn't much different than them offering hotspot to ipad free. In both ways they are allowing another devices to use the same data plan for free.


Correct


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Win! Maybe I'll get more use out of my 6Gb plan that I've never exceeded.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Niagaramark said:


> I picked up a Virgin Mobile hotspot over the holidays while on Vacation in FL. It was a great addition to our group while we were out and about in the US. With 5 iPhones, 2 Touches, an iPad and MacBook, we used the hotspot quite heavily - especially on the long drive home from FL. I would definitely consider upgrading my iPhone 3GS to the iPhone 5 later this year. It would help me get more value out of my 6GB plan.
> Good job Rogers - now just don't cancel my 6GB plan anytime soon!


Yeah, this is great for when you're travelling. I have a CLEAR iSpot that I use when I go to the states. It's great being able to use your phone/Pad without having to pay crazy roaming or $15/day per device for Hotel Wifi. 



polywog said:


> Unless you don't own an iPhone *4*


Or iPhone 5. 

But yeah, I didn't know it was limited to iPhone 4. I thought it was an iOS 4.3 thing. Guess Apple wants to use it to upsell. :S



cleung said:


> right, but the idea of them offering tethering for free to laptops isn't much different than them offering hotspot to ipad free. In both ways they are allowing another devices to use the same data plan for free.


Not necessarily. 'Cause right now Rogers is more than happy to sell you a separate Data plan for your iPad at $35/month for 5GB. Or sell you a Data sharing plan for your phone that costs $30/1GB and then you can add you iPad to also use that 1GB for another $10/month.

So, yes, IMHO, this "non-gouging" move is a surprise one, but a happy surprise, none-the-less!


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

cleung said:


> right, but the idea of them offering tethering for free to laptops isn't much different than them offering hotspot to ipad free. In both ways they are allowing another devices to use the same data plan for free.


I have to disagree here. Before if I got an iPad I'd be paying massive overages since I'm stuck on Rogers Hub for internet or getting a 3G version and paying for another plan. Or I'd have had to jailbreak and deal with that.

Now I don't have to do anything. Just update my phone and leave it be. For someone like me it's fundamentally different to be able to dip into the 6Gb on my phone plan with no additional costs etc... associated.

I can also now take the iPad (WiFi version only) into the car with the kids and they can surf away, again saving the cost of the 3G model.


----------



## Deathlok2001 (Jul 30, 2010)

SO I can tether an iPad 2 to my current iPhone 4 plan? I have the 6G plan from Rogers for the iPhone 4. I want to use the data plan from my iPhone 4 on my future iPad 2 when I am out and about to surf the net.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Deathlok2001 said:


> SO I can tether an iPad 2 to my current iPhone 4 plan? I have the 6G plan from Rogers for the iPhone 4. I want to use the data plan from my iPhone 4 on my future iPad 2 when I am out and about to surf the net.


That's the quick answer. No additional fee to share our iPhone data with our iPads if we have iPhone 4 and at least 1GB of data.


----------



## jagga (Jul 23, 2005)

Why is anyone surprised at this? One only needs to look at the videos hosted just 3 mths back about Rogers making a HUGE push for Tablets this year!! Many Canadians in the press, including CityTV iOS app creators and Neal from RIM (focused on PlayBook) - a former Telus & Rogers executive - made specific comments about how big tablets will be to Canadians. 

Apple confirmed Canada is amongst their biggest selling markets for the iPad. 



MomentsofSanity said:


> That's the quick answer. No additional fee to share our iPhone data with our iPads if we have iPhone 4 and at least 1GB of data.


NOT so fast. No specific details about using the iPhone 4's initial 6GB plans that you quoted the other poster about. You can be most assured that 6GB plan will not be able to share - and when details are finalized I'm pretty positive that Rogers will need to change data plans to sharing plans - specifically those on 6GB data plans. sucks I know. 

Still even a separate line that is MONTH to MONTH for data on the iPad would beneficial if you need a true mobile computing solution - without the MacBook. 

Then again using iOS4.3 with HotSpot … and a full charged iPhone 4 you don't have to spend top dollar for a 32/64GB 3G iPad2. Just use either WiFi model and wlan tether for access. This way you can still listen to music - do calls with the iPhone in pocket and go iPad out in open. 

PS: wonder how long it'll take Apple to make XCode for iOS for coding apps directly on iOS devices.


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

jagga said:


> NOT so fast. No specific details about using the iPhone 4's initial 6GB plans that you quoted the other poster about. You can be most assured that 6GB plan will not be able to share - and when details are finalized I'm pretty positive that Rogers will need to change data plans to sharing plans - specifically those on 6GB data plans. sucks I know.


Not sure where that degree of certainty comes from. Those of us using the 6GB plan have been able to tether from day one at no cost under the current tethering policy. Mobile Hotspot replaces "Tethering" in iOS. It becomes the only option under the iPhone's settings. Rogers has stated, as it relates to Mobile Hotspot that:



> Mobile hotspot on iOS 4.3 will be enabled on the Rogers network and will follow our current tethering policy. This feature will be available at no additional charge for Rogers and Fido customers who subscribe to data plans of 1GB and above.


There's not really any ambiguity there. That statement was posted on Redboard in their thread about the iPad 2 release. Unless there's confusion over what I meant by sharing. I am not talking about pooling but using the Hotspot and simply connecting the iPad to the resulting WiFi connection. Bell/Telus have now come out and stated that they too will support it under the same policy.

I don't think there's any reason at all given what they have said to believe we wouldn't be able to do exactly what I stated we would be able to do.


----------



## milhaus (Jun 1, 2004)

jagga said:


> NOT so fast. No specific details about using the iPhone 4's initial 6GB plans that you quoted the other poster about. You can be most assured that 6GB plan will not be able to share - and when details are finalized I'm pretty positive that Rogers will need to change data plans to sharing plans - specifically those on 6GB data plans. sucks I know.


Do you have some sort of insider information here? Cause Rogers has been pretty clear, at least through RedBoard.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 31, 2010)

Can I assume that the Personal Hotspot will work with any WiFi device, such as a notebook?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Silverado said:


> Can I assume that the Personal Hotspot will work with any WiFi device, such as a notebook?


So far I've gotten every device in my house to connect right down the my daughter's DSi. Desktop, Laptop, PS3, Wii. So far so good. Even piggybacked the wife's iPhone on it.


----------



## Silverado (Dec 31, 2010)

Excellent. That alone will be well worth the upgrade to a larger data bucket for me.

When using your iP4 as a hotspot, can you simultaneously make/receive phone calls?


----------



## MomentsofSanity (Jul 9, 2008)

Silverado said:


> Excellent. That alone will be well worth the upgrade to a larger data bucket for me.
> 
> When using your iP4 as a hotspot, can you simultaneously make/receive phone calls?


No problems that way either. The blue bar indicating a shared connection disappears when on call but the signal seems to stay for the connected device. 

That being said the tethering icon is getting a bit annoying. Drops everything down a bit when the hotspot is active. Notice it more now since I still use my phone while others are tethered. Before it was always just plugged into my laptop. Haven't checked if I can make it go away but I'm really wanting to now.


----------

